# Eircom Connection



## shoestring (18 Feb 2014)

Hi had an Eircom Technician at the house to get connected up for a landline. Basically we have the cable out to the public road ready. The neighbours are already connected but the pole (and the connection) is around 15 meters up the public road from where the cable comes out of our house. 

I get the impression that the guy was trying to avoid placing another pole at the front of our house, which is fine with us. I asked him about the possibility of connecting to the pole 15 meters away. He said that eircom would not do this as it would need planning permission (which I think is not right). 

So essentially he wants us to dig a trench on outside our boundary and bring the cable up to the existing pole. I'm sorry this seems a bit confusing but I suppose I'm tempted to just get them out again and let them figure out how to connect us. Is it not their problem once we are out on the public road??


----------



## Guns N Roses (18 Feb 2014)

shoestring said:


> I get the impression that the guy was trying to avoid placing another pole at the front of our house, which is fine with us. I asked him about the possibility of connecting to the pole 15 meters away. He said that eircom would not do this as it would need planning permission (which I think is not right).


 
Not sure if you'll need Planning Permission. Ring the Planning Department of your Local Authority to check.

You will definately need a Road Opening Licence from your Local Authority if you intend to laid a telecom duct in the Public Road. You should also confirm that the road in question is indeed Public. (taken in charge by the Local Authority)

The duct will also need to be laid by a competent Civil Enginnering Contractor who has the necessary insurances.

It might be easier and less hassle to pay Eircom to erect a new pole.


----------

